
Ask HN: Gifts for Thesis Advisor? - SCUSKU
I just completed my master&#x27;s thesis and would like to give a gift to thank my professor for her guidance and help. She is a very nice but is also very dedicated to her work. As a result, I know nothing about her personally despite having done research under her for 2 years. The only thing I could think of was a framed image of our campus, as she is new to my university. All suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!
======
noodlesUK
My supervisor was very fond of fountain pens and ink. Maybe a nice pen and
some ink, there’s a lot of different price points. Lamy and twisbi make good
entry level (and lamy makes nice ones too) pens, pelikan makes some nicer
ones. Iroshizuku is a good brand of ink.

------
gadders
Expensive booze is appropriate in the UK - a bottle of champagne, wine etc
they can save for a special occasion.

~~~
cpach
Yep. Wine and flowers is never wrong IMHO. E.g. a bottle of champagne from
Palmer & Co won’t set you back too much.

~~~
cpach
Of course it doesn’t have to be champagne either. Lots of other stuff to
choose from.

------
schwartzworld
you can order almost anything with a custom image printed on it, and that's
become my go to for thoughtful gifts. i got my old boss a jigsaw puzzle, my
mom a pillow, a shirt for a friend, a desk nameplate for another friend. think
of something that will be meaningful and print it on something.

